# Better than a dog anyhow



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Είδα την ταινία του 2009 με τίτλο _Creation_ (_Δημιουργία_), παραγωγή του BBC, βασισμένη στο βιβλίο _Annie’s Box_ για τον Δαρβίνο που έγραψε ο Randal Keynes, τριτέγγονο του Δαρβίνου και δισέγγονο του Κέινς.

Δαρβίνος ο Πολ Μπέτανι και Έμμα η Τζένιφερ Κόνελι, ηθοποιοί και οι δυο που αγαπώ πολύ. Τριβιδάκι: ο Μπέτανι και η Κόνελι είναι παντρεμένοι από το 2003. Η Τζένιφερ είναι πέντε μήνες μεγαλύτερη από τον Πολ. Η Έμμα ήταν εννιά μήνες μεγαλύτερη από τον Κάρολο. Αυτοί ήταν και πρώτα ξαδέρφια: παππούς και των δύο ήταν ο Γουέτζγουντ με τα κεραμικά.

Η ταινία ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για προσωπικές στιγμές της ζωής του Δαρβίνου: τη σχέση του με τη γυναίκα του και τα παιδιά του, τον πόνο του για το χαμό της αγαπημένης του κόρης, πώς η επιστημονική του δουλειά τον απομακρύνει από τη θρησκεία και ο θάνατος της κόρης του από τον Θεό. Ενδιαφέρουσα και καλοπαιγμένη — δείτε την. Για άλλο λόγο άνοιξα το νήμα. Και δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την ταινία, αλλά κάποια άλλη πλάκα που γινόταν στο φόρουμ.

Όταν ο Δαρβίνος ερωτεύτηκε την Έμμα Γουέτζγουντ, ήταν στα 29 του, είχε κάνει τα ταξίδια του και μάλλον καλοπερνούσε στο Λονδίνο. Πριν αποφασίσει να ζητήσει το χέρι της ξαδέρφης του, ο πάντα μεθοδικός Κάρολος έκανε μια λίστα με τα υπέρ και τα κατά του γάμου. *Marry* σε μια στήλη αριστερά, *Not Marry* σε μια στήλη δεξιά. (Εικόνα εδώ.)

*Marry*
Children – (if it Please God) – Constant companion, (& friend in old age) who will feel interested in one, – object to be beloved & played with. – better than a dog anyhow. – Home, & someone to take care of house – Charms of music & female chit-chat. – These things good for one’s health. – Forced to visit & receive relations but terrible loss of time. -
My God, it is intolerable to think of spending ones whole life, like a neuter bee, working, working, & nothing after all. – No, no won’t do. – Imagine living all one’s day solitarily in smoky dirty London House. – Only picture to yourself a nice soft wife on a sofa with good fire, & books & music perhaps – Compare this vision with the dingy reality of Grt. Marlbro’ St.
Marry – Marry – Marry Q.E.D.

*Not Marry*
No children, (no second life), no one to care for one in old age.— What is the use of working ‘in’ without sympathy from near & dear friends—who are near & dear friends to the old, except relatives
Freedom to go where one liked – choice of Society & little of it. – Conversation of clever men at clubs – Not forced to visit relatives, & to bend in every trifle. – to have the expense & anxiety of children – perhaps quarelling – Loss of time. – cannot read in the Evenings – fatness & idleness – Anxiety & responsibility – less money for books &c – if many children forced to gain one’s bread. – (But then it is very bad for ones health to work too much)
Perhaps my wife wont like London; then the sentence is banishment & degradation into indolent, idle fool–​
Η αριστερή στήλη κατέληγε στο *Marry – Marry – Marry Q.E.D*. Και, απ’ όσο ξέρω, η Έμμα απέδειξε ότι ήταν το στήριγμα που πίστευε ο Κάρολος ότι θα ήταν. _Much much better than a dog._
:laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Χμμ, SWOT analysis κατ' ουσίαν... :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Μια άλλη ανάλυση περί σκύλων και συζύγων (και των δύο φύλων), εδώ.


----------

